# Filling in stone chips - mix paint or separate coats?



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

Started to touch in the various chips and scuffs on my car, just looking for advice...

Are there any pros and cons to the two methods I see discussed most? Namely applying colour coat followed by clearcoat OR mixing the two 50:50 and filling the entire chip in with that mix?


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I am not going to say that it is right but mixed base and clear works well. It is not easy to get the base and clear on correctly in a stone chip. I filled some with mixed base and clear a couple of years ago on the Audi and it is still fine.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i think with doing the paint and clear seperately, the problem can be getting the paint in the chip but still leaving enough of a "dip" to add the clear on top so the clear is not all removed during sanding...?
previously, i have mixed the two together and that worked fine for me...:thumb:
stu


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

The two I'm working on on the roof at the moment I've started to do as separate base and clear coats and you're not wrong there - It's looking to be a pain in the neck to really get it looking good, still got some filling to go before I'm over the level of the original paint and can flat it back so may go ahead and try the the mixing method


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Why not try the mixed method on another chip and see what you think. You could go back to the roof and either finish with base and clear or just use mixed.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm about to do the same on a few stone chips on the bonnet and side skirts. I went with the pre-mixed colour and clear from paints4u.com as some of the chips are quite small.

Just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit as it's only just above zero here today, hopefully the weather will be a bit warmer next weekend.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Z4-35i said:


> I'm about to do the same on a few stone chips on the bonnet and side skirts. I went with the pre-mixed colour and clear from [URL="[/URL] as some of the chips are quite small.
> 
> Just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit as it's only just above zero here today, hopefully the weather will be a bit warmer next weekend.


So is that just one pot with the colour and clear already mixed together for you?

I already have a genuine ford touch up set, plus some other colour matched paint I got from a website I can't remember the name of

Might take the non-ford paint and mix them together in one pot so I've got a big ol' batch of mixed colour and clear ready to go! Got a lot of work to do on the passenger side doors


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, if you just purchase the 100ml pot, they mix the clear in with your selected colour.

From their web site -

_"ITEM SPECIFICATION:
Custom made for your car or bike. Click the choose colour button to locate your colour from the UK's biggest online colour database. Comes with free artists no.2 brush. The Touch up will be mixed in either basecoat (if a metallic colour) or cellulose. Lacquer will be mixed in with the colour if Lacquer isn't bought with the order to make sure you get a gloss finish. Why bother with light weight touchup pens when you can have 100ml of real paint and an artists brush."_


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Will see how I get on with mixing the paint that I've already got together, will bear that in mind though if the results aren't quite right!

With the mixed paint + clear can I still polish it the same way i would normally?


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Seems like a no-brainer to me then! Too much fuss pansying about doing colour coat followed by clearcoat blah blah blah :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Iv been doing my uncles black focus today sorting out a few scratches using the paint from paints4u.

Touched up the scratches then after the paint had dried 1500 grit,2000 grit and 3000 grit and then polished back up and you cant tell they were there.

Mixing the colour with the clear is allot easier as you don't have to worry about filling the scratch/chip to much with the colour and then left with no room for the clear


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

sean20 said:


> Iv been doing my uncles black focus today sorting out a few scratches using the paint from paints4u.
> 
> Touched up the scratches then after the paint had dried 1500 grit,2000 grit and 3000 grit and then polished back up and you cant tell they were there.
> 
> Mixing the colour with the clear is allot easier as you don't have to worry about filling the scratch/chip to much with the colour and then left with no room for the clear


Is it a metallic black? I've got machine silver to contend with here

I'm quietly confident about it all anyway, I've seen a lot of success stories so far


----------



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

sean20 said:


> Iv been doing my uncles black focus today sorting out a few scratches using the paint from paints4u.
> 
> Touched up the scratches then after the paint had dried 1500 grit,2000 grit and 3000 grit and then polished back up and you cant tell they were there.
> 
> Mixing the colour with the clear is allot easier as you don't have to worry about filling the scratch/chip to much with the colour and then left with no room for the clear


Do you mix it 50/50?


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

Bump

50/50 mix with the paints 4 u 30ml kit?


----------

